# hey my name is josh morrow and im 19



## purplehaze99 (Aug 5, 2010)

hey whats up? from texas anyways...im brand new to growing and im wanting to buy into some growing supplies for no more than $50 and start growing right away!!!!!!! is that possible for me to do so??? help me!!!!!! im new!!!!!!!


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey josh im from the dallas area and welcome..50 dollars will be hard.you need lights seeds soil nutrients and a fan for starters..so what do you have..lots of good info and people here to help..but i think your budget will have to grow....


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 5, 2010)

well im not talking about seeds im just talking about the actual supplies that will make it grow....???


----------



## sappytreetree (Aug 5, 2010)

Im sappy im 24 and im an alcoholic


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 6, 2010)

Jesus, I hope that's not your real name... Might as well put your home address and girlfriend's phone number too. LEOs probably watch the forums on sites like this, if I were you, I'd edit out your name, quick.


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

its not but hey do u think i could buy good growing supplies for $50 that would allow me 2 start growing right then??? not counting seeds??? because my friend has that taken care of....i just need the basic supplys for growing in a closet for no more than $50....


----------



## Kush432 (Aug 6, 2010)

Josh you need to delete this post If thats your real name. Texas dont play around when it come to cultivation one plant is the same felony charge as having a methlab in texas!


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 6, 2010)

It all depends on what your requirements are. It's possible though, with a little scavenging and some luck. If you could provide a list of what you do have, maybe we could help point you in the right direction. If budget is a concern, an outdoor guerilla grow might be the best way to go. That's how my friends and I used to do it, worked pretty well for a long time; but, time is against you now and without serious irrigation, I doubt weed would survive to harvest in north texas. If you're interested, I'll give you more details of how we worked it.


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

im just talking about spending $50 on the materials like the pots,lights that will get me started right away on growing im not worried about the soil that can be picked up at the store and seeds i already have that taken care of.....and im just growing it in a small closet...my goal is to plant dro and corn i have seeds for those types taken care of already but if everything works out and grows correctly within the first couple of months im also gonna buy into some other types of seeds!!!!!!


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

and also guys what type of bulb wattage would u use for it to grow in a closet????


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, if you're planning on growing cfl from seed to harvest you're gonna need quite a bit to get any results, use a few 42 or 23 watt 6700k cfl for veg, and then switch over to 2700k when you flower...you're gonna need a few hundred watts of cfl lighting to get results...

SLB


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

well if u live in the USA u think i can whip in homedeopot and get it all for about $50


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 6, 2010)

purplehaze99 said:


> well if u live in the USA u think i can whip in homedeopot and get it all for about $50


 Well, at my local HD, it costs about $5 for 2x 23 watt...is $50 all you can spend for the entire grow, or will you be able to invest more in the future, cause it's hard to work with $50...

SLB


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

for right now??? yes it is...


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

for right now??? yes it is...but in the future??? yes i can invest more..
but how many lightbulbs total would you install in the closet around the pots????


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, just get maybe 4 of those 23 watt cfl's 6700k(aka cool white or daylight spectrum), that comes up to around $10, soil just a few bucks $10 at the most, a small fan maybe another $10 and maybe a thermometer at walmart for like 4 bucks...pots...how many plants do you wanna grow, for got to ask that?

SLB


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

im planning on planting 2 pretty medium size pots but my pots will grow in the future if all my stuff turns out right like ill add more pots with different types of bud....and u would use 4 of those 23 watt cfl's 6700k for it correct???


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 6, 2010)

2x 23 watters each will probably do for the first 2 1/2 weeks...after that you would probably wanna double that, then you'll eventually need more...but remember fo flowering, use more 2700k(warm or soft white) bulbs than 6700k...

SLB


----------



## rucca (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd plan on starting 4 or 5 if your end goal is 2 females - unless you have feminized seeds. I found the cheapest pots at a small garden store. They are small black and square so they fit together nicely and under a $0.50 a pop. I'd start out with a few of those so you don't waste money on filling large pots with soil on plants that might not germinate/survive/are male/etc...

Depending on your closet size and what you are going to flower them under - your final pot size should be in the 2 - 5gallon range.

Week one of their life you could probably grow all 5 with just 1 small CFL - but eventually I'd aim for a minimum of 1 23watt CFL per plant during veg.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 6, 2010)

Starting more than 2 would be a good idea, so you can eliminate males and inferior females! 

SLB


----------



## sirwolf (Aug 6, 2010)

its possible. get some cfls and soil. a cheap fan. you can get flowering stuff when the time comes or get a bigger budget. its possible though. how many plants? 1? that would be my guess for 50$. don't think you'd be able to get by indoor with more then 1 on that budget.

edit: just read the 2 plants. good luck. i have seen people pull off some crazy stuff on here, so maybe....


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks for all the info!!!!


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks for all the info ill take the advice for starting off with 2 little small pots rucca!!!!!!!!


----------



## rucca (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd start at least 3, but really do 5 seedlings. They won't be sizeable for a month (if they all make it a month)


----------



## sirwolf (Aug 6, 2010)

rucca said:


> I'd start at least 3, but really do 5 seedlings. They won't be sizeable for a month (if they all make it a month)


 good point


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 6, 2010)

I started mine in milk cartons, they worked great for being free. You could probably do a whole grow in gallon size plastic ones.


----------



## purplehaze99 (Aug 8, 2010)

milk cartons??????? how did it turn out???????? and what types of weed were you growing???? also it says stranger below my name people how do i change that???? or does it change over a period of time ive been registered on this forum or whatever...????????????


----------



## gfreeman (Aug 8, 2010)

changes over time.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Aug 8, 2010)

It was a sativa strain from Barney's called "Honey B." They were 1/2 gallon plastic ones and they worked pretty well once I cut 'em down and added drainage holes. I kept them in those till the plants were like 6" tall and then I repotted into bigger terracotta containers. If you kept the plants small (like with a lowryder strain), I don't see why the whole grow couldn't be done in 1 gal. jugs. I saw pics from one guy who did a pseudo-SOG with 20oz coke bottles. It looked wicked, but I don't think I'd wanna do it that way.


----------



## OzWeeder (Aug 10, 2010)

dude youre going to be struggling to get all the equipment you need for that kind of money. in my experience... you need at least $150 to PROPERLY start it up bro. good luck. let us know how you go


----------



## gfreeman (Aug 10, 2010)

he CAN start with it. I did. bought a 6pk of cfls at walmart, a timer, some soil. some light sockets that plug into a wall. had some surge protectors around the house. used cardboard with aluminum foil as make shift reflectors. doing good. not a PROPER set up. but it works. and every week of two when i get some extra dough i through it at imroving my set up. i think the most important thing is he gain EXP. because a good setup aint going to do him shit if he cant utilize it properly. IMO. SHITS called weed for a reason. it grows like one. 

also. i found in my own experience. get a 3gallon bucket or bigger. there a dolla or two, but shit, ive got root bound twice. first in jello cups then in 6in pots. funny how my plants are still tiny but they got SOOO many fucking roots.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 10, 2010)

purplehaze99 said:


> hey whats up? from texas anyways...im brand new to growing and im wanting to buy into some growing supplies for no more than $50 and start growing right away!!!!!!! is that possible for me to do so??? help me!!!!!! im new!!!!!!!


 good luck


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2010)

I did it a little bit at a time - i learnt well - but id have saved myself 3 failed attempts and 6 months if id just have saved the cash and waited!


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 11, 2010)

looks like mine might be getting a little pot bound, i have only used 4 litre pots


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 11, 2010)

cafeculture said:


> looks like mine might be getting a little pot bound, i have only used 4 litre pots


This is what I used for the below plants

vegging CFL's, flowering cfls, nutes, ph up, ph down, ph meter, various pots, soil, mylar, fans, sockets, socket adapters + a few more - all came to like, $150-$180?

You can grow with $50, but it will be annoying as fuck improvising stuff. It's much easier to spend the $ and do it right.


btw I was using 8x 26w 6500k bulbs for half of vegging (worked my way up) and I used 6x 42w 2700k cfls.

1 of those 42w 2700k CFL's at Home Depot costs like $7.50, I bought 8 total (broke two). I spent $10 more than your budget on flowering CFL's alone.

Your going to need nutrients @ like $10+ a bottle, and some good soil @ $10 a bag, and a ph tester for $25.


My advice is don't start growing before you have everything you need. Otherwise your running to the store to buy things with money you don't have. But you figure you already invested so much time and $, so it wouldn't make sense to abandon your plants. Besides, you will be in love them.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 11, 2010)

purplehaze99 said:


> it says stranger below my name people how do i change that???? or does it change over a period of time ive been registered on this forum or whatever...????????????





gfreeman said:


> changes over time.


It actually changes with post count.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 11, 2010)

Kush432 said:


> Josh you need to delete this post If thats your real name. Texas dont play around when it come to cultivation one plant is the same felony charge as having a methlab in texas!


Do you honestly believe that someone would post their real name on here? It's a set up.... The poster has a weird sense of humor. Might be an enemy of this Josh kid....


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 11, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Do you honestly believe that someone would post their real name on here? It's a set up.... The poster has a weird sense of humor. Might be an enemy of this Josh kid....


 haha...how many 19 yr old josh morrows can there be right!


----------

